# DIY filter inlet and outlet.



## jay (9 Oct 2008)

On my tank i've got bracing all around. Nasty as... but I got it cheap and like the fact my fish don't jump over the sides.
But I wanted some glassware for it but the holes in the corners are only about 1.5 inches.
So I'm thinking of maybe getting some clear plastic ones like the eheim "shepards crook"





But its GREEN!!!! urgh.

Anyone know of a clear plastic type one along these lines?

Or Should I set about forming my own on a jig, heating it up as I curve it?


Thanks.


----------



## Carphunter57 (9 Oct 2008)

could try the ever wonderful world of E-Bay     

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Plastic-Online ... idZ2QQtZkm


----------



## jay (9 Oct 2008)

Didn't really think of that, but I can get the tubing easy enough. (its not WHAT you know....)   
Just hoping there is a manufacturer that does it ready made.


----------



## GreenNeedle (11 Oct 2008)

I am actually trying to source some stainless steel pipe to DIY a version of the ADA power jet pipe, similar to what you are looking at here.  This is what Zig uses in his mountainscape V2.

Only struggle so far is to find the right diameter as most of the DIY stores have 15mm freely available where I want a little smaller to fit into the tubing I have.  I may source an adaptor of some sort if I can't get the smaller diameter tube.

If I do find it then I will make several because the pipe is sold in 2m lengths as the standard smallest length. lol

AC


----------

